# Great Pyrenees, Anesthesia, Hip X-rays



## Prairie Fleur (May 16, 2017)

I'm looking for info from people who own Great Pyrenees or have extensive experience with them. I have a 3 year old male Pyr and I'd like to get his hips xrayed. I'm really concerned about how to get it done without anesthesia or without killing him if they have to use anesthesia. One of my cousins nearly lost her Pyr female after a Very small dose of it. London is my right hand LGD and I don't want to risk loosing him. Best dog I've ever had hands down and he's a fantastic livestock guardian on top that.


----------



## TAH (May 16, 2017)

@Southern by choice @OneFineAcre @Latestarter I am sure there are others!


----------



## Latestarter (May 16, 2017)

OK, just curious... you've got a 3 year old animal who is your right hand dog and NOW you want to xray his hips? Why? Is there some indication that there's an issue? I watched them do the hip xrays on my golden when she was just a pup, and it hurt her. I can't imagine them doing it to an adult Pyr (without a muzzle and 4 strong folks to fight him or anesthesia).


----------



## Prairie Fleur (May 17, 2017)

No issue with him, just wanted to know they're clear in case I ever use him as a stud. I was also under the impression from other breeders and at least one vet that I spoke with that hip X-rays weren't valid with OFA until the animal was at least a 2 year old because of the likelihood of them being incorrect.


----------



## babsbag (May 17, 2017)

My boy is 3/4 Pyr and did fine when he was anesthetized to have an eye tuck. 

I haven't had any hips done but I did look into years ago for a Golden that I had and I was told that she had to be at least 18 months old in order to get a reliable x-ray.


----------



## Prairie Fleur (May 17, 2017)

babsbag said:


> My boy is 3/4 Pyr and did fine when he was anesthetized to have an eye tuck.
> 
> I haven't had any hips done but I did look into years ago for a Golden that I had and I was told that she had to be at least 18 months old in order to get a reliable x-ray.


What is the other 1/4 of your boy? Do you know what kind of anesthesia they used?


----------



## babsbag (May 17, 2017)

1/4 Anatolian.  I don't know what was used.  My vet has a Pyr as well and sees quite a few LGDs in her practice and we never discussed anesthesia so either she wasn't worried about it or she had the bases covered just as a matter of course.


----------

